# How to pack on the most mass...



## mchumich (Dec 15, 2011)

Want to pack on some serious mass, but don't know which cycle will be best...
Of these what's the best stack?

Cyp
Sust
Deca
Eq
Tren
Prop
Dbol
Anadrol


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 15, 2011)

The most important thing is food.


----------



## stone14 (Dec 15, 2011)

as above all the aas in the world wont pack sh't on you without food, aas increases the absorbtion rate of the food you eat so eat big, train big you will get big with..... test,deca,drol


----------



## XYZ (Dec 15, 2011)

mchumich said:


> Want to pack on some serious mass, but don't know which cycle will be best...
> Of these what's the best stack?
> 
> Cyp
> ...


 
Food and a ton of test.  Train hard and get the proper rest.  

If you don't eat enough you won't gain period.  Doesn't matter the gear, it depends on the amount of food you consume.


----------



## stone14 (Dec 15, 2011)

cyp,enath, prop are esters not aas


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 15, 2011)

calories + test + deca + dbol


----------



## Livebig14 (Dec 15, 2011)

This.  AAS is secondary.  Food is the #1 determining factor that decides whether you gain/lose weight on a cycle.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 15, 2011)

Cyp, Deca and D-bol with a good nutrition plan.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Dec 15, 2011)

stone14 said:


> cyp,enath, prop are esters not aas



^^^^ I'm glad someone caught this

This automatically tells me you dont even know enough about AAS to begin a cycle. You should make a post in the nutrition section and talk to guys in there about how to gain.

It would also help to post stats.. age.. etc..


----------



## coach5 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm thinking this guy needs to take some T3, Clen, and DNP....LOL


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 15, 2011)

stone14 said:


> cyp,enath, prop are esters not aas


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 15, 2011)

Pasta 
Beef
Avacado
Coconut oil
Brown rice
Chicken




















Aas


----------



## rc771 (Dec 15, 2011)

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com...the-life-with-evan-centopani-part-2-of-5.html

Eat like this.

just by the way you asked the question; you do not need AAS


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 15, 2011)

Milk!!!!!


----------



## grotto72 (Dec 16, 2011)

if u've never done a cycle before dont even bother stacking. wet ur feet first before diving in. if u run 4 diff compounds how will u know which is giving you what type of side effects? 

test with dbol kickstart


----------



## mchumich (Dec 16, 2011)

I've ran test... Test + deca + dbol... And test + eq
I asked the question just for opinion
And I'm aware test is not an aas but shouldn't any cycle have a test base for libido purposes?
Clearly diet is most important, but my question was about the drugs not nutrition.
It was merely an opinion question.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 16, 2011)

Test is not aas? What is it then?


----------



## Hell (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## D-Lats (Dec 16, 2011)

You got me Hell i didnt think there was a level above a double face palm but you found it hahhahh!!! Awesome bro!!


----------



## stone14 (Dec 16, 2011)

i didnt say test wasnt aas, do u mean me? lol


----------



## dgp (Dec 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Milk!!!!!


  Milk is for babies, when you grow up you drink beer


----------



## rc771 (Dec 16, 2011)

oh damn thats good to know that test is not aas... wow all along i misunderstood


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 16, 2011)

test,tren,drols and tons of food with proper rest.


----------



## stone14 (Dec 17, 2011)

test insulin food


----------



## Plaincoupe (Dec 19, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Cyp, Deca and D-bol with a good nutrition plan.


----------



## MDR (Dec 19, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Cyp, Deca and D-bol with a good nutrition plan.


 
^This


----------



## inkd (Dec 20, 2011)

IMO, a mindset is the first and foremost thing you need-if you are committed and determined to get big, first things first-TRAIN HARD, eat well and rest. REPEAT.  Grow as big as you can naturally-then if you want to give AAS a go, then so be it.  But the mindset has to be there...intensity in everything you do...


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 20, 2011)

mchumich said:


> I've ran test... Test + deca + dbol... And test + eq
> I asked the question just for opinion
> And I'm aware test is not an aas but shouldn't any cycle have a test base for libido purposes?
> Clearly diet is most important, but my question was about the drugs not nutrition.
> It was merely an opinion question.



With knowledge like this 
its hard to believe you only have 10 rep points


----------



## fredlabrute (Dec 21, 2011)

Test,Deca,anadrol,HGH,Slin....That's all it takes!When it doesn't work as well than at the beginning,increase the dose!Pretty simple but it works!


----------



## btex34n88 (Dec 21, 2011)

2 glasses of eggnog, twelve cc's of test propatrendbol, pop about 15 dbol(drink with beer or hard licquer), drive PAST the gym. repeat daily


----------



## jimm (Dec 21, 2011)

Will people shut the fuck up about food I'm sure if the guy wanted a fucking diet plan e would of asked for it!!


----------



## XYZ (Dec 21, 2011)

jimm said:


> Will people shut the fuck up about food I'm sure if the guy wanted a fucking diet plan e would of asked for it!!


 

You have no idea as to what it takes do you?

He asked a question and got THE TRUTHFUL answer.  You can use any gear to bulk or cut, DIET is the bottom line for how your body changes with these compounds.

So no I will not shut the f*ck up about food, it's where everything starts.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 21, 2011)

Mm bacon


----------



## gearin up (Dec 21, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Pasta
> Beef
> Avacado
> Coconut oil
> ...


this^^^^ bro for sure. What are you current stats?


----------



## 9mm (Dec 21, 2011)

btex34n88 said:


> 2 glasses of eggnog, twelve cc's of test propatrendbol, pop about 15 dbol(drink with beer or hard licquer), drive PAST the gym. repeat daily



lol,


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 21, 2011)

Cycle Test Deca Dbol. Classic mass builder. Eat Clean Train dirty = Mass.


----------



## jimm (Dec 21, 2011)

xyz said:


> you have no idea as to what it takes do you?
> 
> He asked a question and got the truthful answer.  You can use any gear to bulk or cut, diet is the bottom line for how your body changes with these compounds.
> 
> So no i will not shut the f*ck up about food, it's where everything starts.



he asked what cycle to take u dumb ass fucking silly cunt..


 If a man doesn't understand the importance of diet he shouldn't be asking about fuckin gear period!

Trust me inknow what it takes and the fukin rest body building is my life now put a fuckin sock in it and climb down off your high horse


....whats tht?? .... Whats that you say???? .... Oh yeah thats rite this is posted in the anabolic section not the fucking diet section now jog along!!!!!


----------



## jimm (Dec 21, 2011)

XYZ said:


> You have no idea as to what it takes do you?
> 
> He asked a question and got THE TRUTHFUL answer.  You can use any gear to bulk or cut, DIET is the bottom line for how your body changes with these compounds.
> 
> So no I will not shut the f*ck up about food, it's where everything starts.





LMAO!


you clearly have no idea how to read..


OP asks what is the best stack to use..


Oh yeah that's rite this is posted in the anabolic section NOT DIET SECTION..


----------



## XYZ (Dec 21, 2011)

jimm said:


> XYZ said:
> 
> 
> > You have no idea as to what it takes do you?
> ...


----------



## Kirk B (Dec 21, 2011)

MDR said:


> ^This



hey good buddy MDR long time no talk feel off getting back incan't wait!!!   Does he have a pct hmmmm,,, Deca shut u down asaperdaper  so he better ask some more and study, I studied for 2 yrs before my first cycle!! Eat eat eat!!!!!  oatmeal, sweet potatoes, fish, chicken, I love steak tho too so throw it in here, and there don't go over 3 fish meals a week mercury in it well 4x is ok lots of protein in the meats carbs for energy and u burn them offf when you work out    start low if it's your first or second time test 300mg a week got me 20lbs my first cycle. you only train 1 hr or so 3 to 5 x a week so everything you do when your not working out is def a must too kno what too put in your body and when eat every 2 to 3 hrs if possible  shakes and bars come in hany when you can't eat a full meal  shakes only 2 to 3 x a day you should get most from meals  ohh eggs too forgot   i'm not being a dick at all just trying to help  halo is good for strength i only take 10mg 45 min before workout and it is amazing how strong that shit makes you feel like you can lift the whole gym one of my favs  hope all goes well i didn't read everyones post just a little insight bro


----------

